# Swedish: Den unge mannen/ den unga mannen



## PABLO DE SOTO

Den unge mannen/ den unga mannen.

I have read that both forms are possible when the subject is a masculine animated.

Is that true? Is ir formal versus colloquial language? Is it regional?


----------



## cocuyo

It is in part regional, and many find the suffix -a incorrect for a man. Hence "den unge mannen" is always correct no matter where, while "den unga mannen" is a screaming dissonant for many people.


----------



## Veterinaren

I would say that it's only correct to use "den unge mannen" in written Swedish.
Though, spoken Swedish is not really that accurate within young people, meaning, you might hear someone say "den unga mannen".


----------



## jonquiliser

Actually, in current journalistic practice, "den unga mannen" seems to be the preferred choice, I have been told - "unge" being, supposedly, old-fashioned.

But for many, as Cucuyo and veterinaren mentions, "den unge mannen" sounds more correct. I tend to be of this school.


----------



## Lars H

Hej, 

This is a good example of a language in development - as we speak. 
Adjectives formed by masculine nouns have become less frequent over time. But they have far from disappeared completely.
1. To write "den svarte vargen" (the black wolf) sounds quite old fashioned to me. I think the masculine form here has more or less vanished.
2. In "den unge/unga mannen" the older masculine form and the younger utrum form seem to live side by side. Although I would prefer "unge".
3. In expressions like "store-bror" (big brother) or "Peter den store" (Peter the Great) the masculine form hasn't been challenged yet. No one would say "stora-bror".

I have wondered what makes some masculine words and expressions to change and others not. But I have yet to find it out...

Lars


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Lars H said:


> 1. To write "den svarte vargen" (the black wolf) sounds quite old fashioned to me. I think the masculine form here has more or less vanished.


In writing, for sure it looks odd, but you will hear it in speech in certain dialects, like Scanian.  


> 2. In "den unge/unga mannen" the older masculine form and the younger utrum form seem to live side by side. Although I would prefer "unge".


Me too, most definitely.


> 3. In expressions like "store-bror" (big brother) or "Peter den store" (Peter the Great) the masculine form hasn't been challenged yet. No one would say "stora-bror".


These forms are 'fossilised' - Peter den store is perceived as a name, and storebror is such a common compound that it is not likely to change in a hurry! 

I get cheesed off when I see unga used with unequivocally male persons in newspapers. However, these days it's probably politically correct to use unga whenever there is doubt what sex the person involved has, to avoid women feeling excluded. E.g. den unga expediten, den unga lokföraren.


----------



## Lars H

Although I live in Stockholm, I was born in the beautiful province of Skåne  . 
And yes, the masculine "-e" form is very much alive in spoken Scanian.

Good point abut the "fossilised" forms!
I and pretty much agree on what you say about p.c. usage of "unga".


----------



## Södertjej

Skulle man använda -e även med andra adjektiv? Den fine/trevlige/trötte/korte mannen. Det låter inte alls naturligt för mig, fast jag är ju bara en utlandssvensk södertjej.


----------



## Lars H

Södertjej said:


> Skulle man använda -e även med andra adjektiv? Den fine/trevlige/trötte/korte mannen. Det låter inte alls naturligt för mig, fast jag är ju bara en utlandssvensk södertjej.



Bra fråga! 
Jag har en magkänsla av att med mer "tydliga" maskulina ord, som pojken, mannen, gubben etc så lever -e kvar. Men med ord som hunden, doktorn och andra ord som bara är "formellt" maskulina så har språkbruket ändrats i grunden. Doktorn kan vara av olika kön och samma sak med hunden. Benämningen hynda har ju försvunnit ur dagligt bruk.

Själv kan jag nog tänka mig att använda -e i exemplen ovan. Jag gillar rytmen i uttryck som den korte mannen. Eller så är det bara jag som är stockkonservativ


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Lars, 

du är nog inte stockkonservativ, det kanske är de skånska rötterna som spökar!  

Med mannen, doktorn, killen är det otvetydigt -e som gäller för mig både i tal och skrift. 

Med husdjur som hundar, hästar och katter säger jag helt klart -e när jag vet att det är ett handjur, och ofta även när jag inte vet (förmodligen p.g.a. det skånska inflytandet). Den svarte hästen där borta...

Vet jag att det definitivt är en hona, blir det den svart*a* hästen.

Nu ska jag iväg och sätta mig på en...


----------



## Lugubert

Jag är uppvuxen i västra Sverige, och böjer mäns adjektiv maskulint så ofta jag kan. Men det är en konst som försvinner. När jag som tioåring sålde kvällstidningar på lördag-söndag, var det Aftonposten och "den lell_a_ rö_a_". Tidning var helt klart femininum, och Göteborgstidningen hade en rosa förstasida. Men om jag tog spårvagn 5, så var den maskulinum med röd nummerskylt: den rö_e_ vângen (vagnen).


----------

